# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  Öanakkale Öakallarin Aslana

## atoybil

üANAKKALE üAKALLARIN ASLANA üATTIğI YERDİR! 
temizeller.com**


Yarın 18 Mart 2007. Ve yarın, Türk Milletiğnin yeniden dirilişinin ve dünyaya kafa tutuşunun 93. yıldönümü. Evet yarın 18 Mart 1915 yılında kazanılan üanakkale Deniz Zaferiğnin yıl dönümü. 18 Mart Zaferi öyle bir zaferdir ki; dünyada eşi ve benzeri yoktur. Tam da Akifğin dediği gibidir:



şu Boğaz harbi nedir? Var mı ki dünyada eşi?

En kesif orduların yükleniyor dördü beşi,

Tepeden yol bularak geçmek için Marmarağya

Kaç donanmayla sarılmış ufacık bir karaya.



Ve dünya kuruldu kurulalı hiçbir millet, Türk Milletiğnin üanakkaleğde göstermiş olduğu kahramanlığı ve fedakarlığı göstermiş değildir. Türk Milletiğnin üanakkaleğde göstermiş olduğu fedakarlığı anlatmak için sanırım tek başına şu cümle yeter de artar bile: ğAnadoluğda üanakkale Savaşlarığnda şehit vermemiş hiçbir ev ve aile yoktur!ğ. Zira üanakkaleğde şehit ve kayıp olarak yitirdiğimiz insan sayısı değişik kaynaklarda 250.000 ile 300.000 arasında verilmektedir. 



Bu konudaki bilgilerden ve bilimsel çalışmalardan en yenisi aynı zamanda üanakkale Vakfığnın da başkan yardımcılığını yapan Kocaeli üniversitesi ıktisadi ve ıdari Bilimler Fakültesi üğretim üyesi Sayın Yard. Doç. Dr. ıbrahim Güran Yumuşakğa ait. şöyle diyor yöneticisi olduğu üanakkale Vakfığnın internet sayfasındaki ğüanakkale Savaşlarığnda Yitirilen Beşeri Sermayeğ başlıklı makalesinde:

ğüanakkale Savaşığnda ve sonrasında yitirdiğimiz insanların sayısı konusunda farklı rakamlar verilmektedir. üzellikle şehitlerin sayısı konusunda birbirine yakın ama daha ziyade tanım farklılıklarından kaynaklanan değişik rakamlar yer almaktadır. Bu rakamlar 150 000 ile 300 000 arasındadır. Ancak belli bir kayda alınmadan gönüllü olarak üanakkale Savaşığna katılanların sayısı konusunda ise herhangi bir bilgi yer yoktur. Dolayısıyla çalışmada şehitlerin sayısı konusunda yapılacak değerlendirmeler resmi kayıtlar üzerinden yapılacaktır.

üanakkale Savaşığnda şehit olanların sayısı konusundaki farklılıkların bir bölümü şehit tanımı konusundan kaynaklanmaktadır. Askeri kaynaklarda yalnızca cephede ölenler şehit olarak kabul edilmekte, sonrasında ölenler ise şehit kabul edilmemektedir. Ancak cephede veya cephe dışında ölmüş olsun savaş nedeniyle ortaya çıkmış olan tüm kayıplar yitirilmiş beşeri sermaye tanımı içerisine girmektedir. Dolayısıyla bu konudaki tartışmalar bu çalışmanın konusu dışındadır.ğ(http://www.canakkalevakfi.org.tr/canakkale.doc)

üanakkale Savaşığnda kaybettiğimiz beşeri sermaye konusunda devletin resmi kaynaklarının doğruluğuna inanmak herhalde mümkün değildir. Zira o devirdeki kayıtların sıhhati her zaman tartışılabilir. Sarıkamış zayiatı hakkında bile 50.000 ile 130.000 arasında değişen miktarlarda rakamların bulunduğu bir ortamda üanakkaleğdeki kayıplarımız hakkındaki bilgilerin doğruluğuna inanmamız beklenilmemelidir. Onun için bu konudaki en kestirme cevap, ğAnadoluğda oğlunu ve torununu üanakkaleğde şehit vermemiş hiç bir ev ve aile yokturğ şeklinde verilecek cevaptır! ıbrahim Güran Yumuşakğın makalesinde yer verilen çarpıcı istatistiklerden birisi de bu savaşta yitirdiğimiz beşeri sermayenin, yani insan unsurunun, yaş gruplarına göre dağılışıdır. üanakkaleğde şehit olanlar arasında 16 yaşından başlayıp 36 ve üzeri yaşa kadar olan insanlarımız vardır. üanakkale şehitlerinin %26ğsı 16-25 yaşında, %35ği 26-30 yaşında, %27ğsi 31-35 yaşında, %12ğsi ise 36 ve üzeri yaşlardadır. ğHey onbeşli onbeşli, Tokat yolları taşlı, Onbeşliler gidiyor, Kızların gözü yaşlığ türküsü, işte bu 16 yaş grubu için söylenmiş olmalıdır. Bu istatistikte dikkatimizi çeken en önemli husus da, 16-25 yaş grubunun dışındaki %74ğlük çoğunluğun, onlarca yıl askerlik yapan, o cepheden bu cepheye savrulan insanlarımız olduğudur!...

ısterseniz biz şimdi işin bilimsel ve istatistiki yönünü konunun uzmanı olan bilim adamlarına bırakıp, duygusal yönüne dönelim. Dünkü Cuma hutbesinin konusu üanakkale Zaferi idi. Kocatepe Camiiğnin ımam-Hatibi Sayın Kadir Temelğin minberde üanakkale Zaferi ile ilgili olarak söylemiş olduğu hemen her söz, camideki cemaatin duygulanmasına ve ağlamasına sebep olmuştur. Etrafıma baktığımda sanki burnunu çekip gözlerini silmeyen insan yokmuş gibi geldi bana. üzellikle Sayın Kadir Temelğin Anafartalar Grup Komutanı Mustafa Kemalğden aktarmış olduğu şu sözler cemaati bir hayli duygulandırdı:

ğ(üanakkale Savaşları ile ilgili olarak) Mustafa Kemal ATATüRK, Türk askerinin manevi gücünü ve kahramanlığını şöyle dile getirmiştir: Biz kişisel kahramanlıklarla uğraşmıyoruz. Yalnız size Bomba Sırtı olayını anlatmadan geçemeyeceğim. Karşılıklı siperler arasındaki mesafe sekiz metre, yani ölüm muhakkak... Birinci siperdekilerin hiçbirisi kurtulmamacasına düşüyor. ıkinci siperdekiler onların yerini alıyor. Fakat ne kadar imrenilecek bir soğukkanlılık ve tevekkül ile biliyor musunuz? üleni görüyor, üç dakikaya kadar öleceğini biliyor ve en ufak bir çekinme bile göstermiyor.

Sarsılmak yok. Okuma bilenler Kur'an-ı Kerim okuyor ve Cennete gitmeye hazırlanıyor. Bilmeyenler Kelime-i şehadet çekerek yürüyorlar. ışte bu Türk askerindeki ruh kuvvetini gösteren hayret ve tebrike değer bir örnektir. Emin olmalısınız ki üanakkale Muharebeleri'ni kazandıran bu yüksek ruhtur."( http://www.diyanet.gov.tr/turkish/we...id=2&sayfa=156

Basın Yayın ve Enformasyon Genel Müdürlüğüğnün internet sitesinde Ahmet Kocabaş isimli bir yazarın ğMustafa Kemal Atatürk'ü anlamakğ başlıklı bir yazısı mevcut. şöyle diyor yazısında Sayın Kocabaş:



ğüanakkale Savaşları'nda genç bir subaydır Mustafa Kemal. Yıllar sonra bu savaşı şöyle anlatır: -Karşılıklı siperler arasındaki mesafe sekiz metre, yani ölüm muhakkak... Birinci siperdekiler hiçbiri kurtulmamacasına kamilen şehit düşüyorlar. ıkinciler onların yerine geçiyor. Fakat ne kadar gıptaya şayan bir soğukkanlılık ve güvenirlilikle biliyor musunuz? üleni görüyor, üç dakikaya kadar öleceğini biliyor, hiç korku ve endişe göstermiyor, sarsılmak yok. Okuma bilenler ellerinde Kur'an-ı Kerim cennete girmeye hazırlanıyorlar. Bilmeyenler şehadet çekerek yürüyorlar.- 



Fransa, ıngiltere, Yeni Zelanda ve Hindistan'dan kalkıp üanakkale'ye gelen, Mehmetçiklerle çarpışan ve orada hayatını kaybeden askerler için şöyle diyor Mustafa Kemal: -Bu memleketin toprakları üstünde kanlarını döken kahramanlar!.. Burada bir dost vatanın toprağındasınız. Huzur ve sükun içinde uyuyunuz. Sizler Mehmetçiklerle yan yana, koyun koyunasınız. Uzak diyarlardan evlatlarını harbe gönderen analar... Göz yaşlarınızı dindiriniz. Evlatlarınız bizim bağrımızdadır. Huzur içindedir. Ve huzur içinde rahat rahat uyuyacaklardır. Onlar bu topraklarda canlarını verdikten sonra artık bizim evlatlarımız olmuşlardır-"(bkz. http://www.byegm.gov.tr/yayinlarimiz...148/AND30.htm)



üanakkale Valisi Hüsnü Tuğlu ise 1994 yılında yapılan Zafer etkinliklerinin açılış konuşmasında şunları söylemiştir:



üanakkale Savaşlarığnda, Cumhuriyetimizin kurucusu Mustafa Kemalğin rütbesi yarbay, yaşı 33... üıkarmanın Arıburnuğndan olacağını tahmin etmişti demiştim. Kendisi 19. tümeniyle Bigalı köyünde ordunun yedeğidir. Mustafa Kemalğin 2 alayı vardır. 57. alay ve 27. alay. 57. alayın bir kısmı cepheye doğru ilerlemiştir. Mustafa Kemal cephede ne olup bittiğini anlamak için, yerinde duramaz, atına atlar ve cepheye gelir. Birkaç askerin kaçtığını görür. ğNiye kaçtınız?ğ diye sorar. ğDüşmanğ derler. ğNerede?ğ deyince gösterirler. ğDüşmandan kaçılır mı?ğ der. ğCephanemiz kalmadığ derler. ğCephaneniz kalmadıysa süngünüzde mi yokğ der ve ğSüngü tak, yere yatğ emrini verir. Gözcü olarak çıkan bir avuç asker yere yatıp süngü takınca sel gibi gelen düşman yere yatmak zorunda kalır. Evet, düşman taarruzu durdurulmuştur. Arkadan kuvvetler yetişir. Atatürkğün 57. alayı gelir. Başında Manastırlı Yarbay Hüseyin Avni Bey vardır. Atatürk ğBen size taarruz değil, ölmeyi emrediyorum. Biz ölünceye kadar geçecek zaman içerisinde yerimizi başka kuvvetler alabilirğ der. Evet, 57. alay, Atağsının emrine uyarak ölümü göze alır. 25 Nisan 1915 sabahı bir Kurban Bayramı günüdür. Alay imamının gür sesiyle okunan Kuran-ı Kerim ve yapılan duadan sonra, siperdeki erler ve subaylar kucaklaşır, bayramlaşır ve helalleşir. Bir Kurban Bayramı günü 57. alay vatanın birliği, bütünlüğü, vatan topraklarının kurtarılması için kendini kurban etmeye karar verir. 26 Nisan 1915 günü başta 57. Alay Komutanı Manastırlı Yarbay Hüseyin Avni olmak suretiyle, Sakaeliğne varıncaya kadar 628 kişilik alaydan tamamı hayatını kaybetmiştir ama karşılarında 25.000 kişilik düşman kuvvetini 628 kişi bulundukları yere mıhlamıştır. Bu kahraman alaya altın madalya verilmiştir. Bu madalya birkaç gün sonra Bigalı köyünde hazin bir törenle alayın kanlı sancağına takılmıştır. üanakkale destanı yazılmıştır ama çok kolay yazılmamıştır...ğ (bkz. Atatürk Araştırma Merkezi Dergisi, Sayı 30, Cilt: X, Kasım 1994, üanakkale Zaferi'nin 80. Yıldönümü üzel Sayısı)



şimdi de sizi yıllar önce yazmış olduğum ve bir daha da asla böyle bir şiir yazamayacak olduğum üanakkale şiirimle başbaşa bırakıyor ve huzurlarınızdan hürmetlerimle ayrılıyorum. Milletimizin Zafer Yıldönümünü ve şehitler Haftasını tebrik ediyor, bütün şehitlerimize Allahğtan sonsuz rahmetler diliyorum. Cümlesinin ruhları şad olsun. Ruhları için el-Fatihah....



üANAKKALE



Dinle çocuğum, üanakkale tarihte 

üakalların,aslana çattığı yerdir. 

Bir hilal uğruna binlerce güneşin, 

Nuş eyleyip toprağa battığı yerdir. 

Vatan için,millet için civanların 

Canlarını AllahÂ´a sattığı yerdir. 

Er meydanına çıkıp da yiğitlerin, 

Tarihlere şeref, şan kattığı yerdir. 

Vurulup göğsünden al kanlar içinde, 

şehitlik şerbetini tattığı yerdir. 



Diyor ki şair;"Dur yolcu 

Bakmadan geçtiğin bu yer, 

Bir milletin nabzının attığı yerdir" 

Diyor ki Gazi;"Analar Ağlamayın, 

Burası çocuklarınızla çocuklarımızın 

Koyun koyuna yattığı yerdir. 

Türk Milletiğndeki o engin sevginin, 

Düşmanını bile kuşattığı yerdir. 

Ve Diyor ki Akif;"üanakkale, Mehmetçiğin 

Bedri bir daha yaşattığı yerdir" 



Omuz omuza saldırmış, Yamyamıyla Hinduğsu, 

MarmaraÂ´ya dökmüşler AmazonÂ´u, ındusğu. 

Siperlerde Mehmetçik ölümünü bilerek. 

Atılırmış düşmana oynayarak gülerek, 

Yağmur gibi yağarken üstlerine mermi bak, 

Emir vermiş komutan; "Yavrularım süngü tak!" 

Emri alan Mehmetçik o anda kalkmış saha, 

Dilde tekbir sığınmış esirgeyen AllahÂ´a. 



Kilitbahir önünde bir Koca Seyit varmış, 

üeyrek tonluk bombayı tek başına atarmış. 

Koca seyitÂ´i sorarsan bir garip onbaşıdır, 

Seyit gibi garipler, yurdun yapı taşıdır. 

Gönülden çek Bismillah, kuru çaylar sel olur, 

Eğer isterse bir Türk dünyaÂ´ya bedel olur. 



ışte çocuğum, üanakkale dediğin budur, 

üanakkale, Türklüğün en mukaddes yurdudur. 

Bu kutsiyet geliyor senin şanlı atandan, 

Toprağına baksana ya kemikten ya kandan. 

şu gördüğün ağaçlar, hepsi birer neferdir, 

Onsekiz Mart zaferi çok büyük bir zaferdir. 

Bu zafer ki; Türklüğün yeniden dirilişi, 

Bu yurdun tapusunun sil bastan verilişi. 

Eğer şimdi rahatsan borcun vardır atana, 

Haydi öde borcunu çalışarak vatana. 



şu boğaza baksana nasıl coşkun akıyor, 

Karşıki tepelerden biri sana bakıyor. 

Sana bu son öğüdüm, ğTakdirğ deyip unutma, 

Yüreğini sağlam tut, beyni sakın uyutma. 

Düşmanların çok senin; orda burda her yanda ... 

Yurda sahip çıkmazsan bil ki, elim yakanda...!



17 Mart 2007



ümer Sağlam

----------

